
Easy data migration for MongoDB using Python - erayarslan
https://github.com/skynyrd/cikilop
======
adumbledore
Not entirely sure, but is the idea to implement something like
[https://github.com/emirotin/mongodb-
migrations](https://github.com/emirotin/mongodb-migrations) in python? If so,
what's the difference to other tools like:

\-
[https://github.com/ClearcodeHQ/migopy](https://github.com/ClearcodeHQ/migopy)

\- [https://github.com/DoubleCiti/mongodb-
migrations](https://github.com/DoubleCiti/mongodb-migrations)

